# bringing in two laptops



## playagrandma

What exactly is the ruling on bringing in two laptops. I am currently in the states and found out our desktop computer is beyond fixing. I would like to bring down a laptop for my husband but I already have one and that would mean bringing down two. I have researched this and many have said I could probably get by without customs even saying anything. But I do not like surprises.

If the new one is over $300 what will I be taxed on that? Some say dont declare and probably get by with it-others say if you dont declare and are caught-I could have it taken away from me.

So what should I expect rv ****** if I take two. Thanks


----------



## cheri7

I had this same question before my husband and I drove to the Lake Chapala area from Illinois. We each have a laptop and brought an additional laptop. I will say that at the border we got the green light and didn't receive inspection. After entering the state of Jalisco we encountered a checkpoint where we were inspected, but there was so much stuff in the car, I doubt they would have found it anyway. 

This was our experience, and I think that this rule may be enforced more stringently if you are flying in. Just my thoughts, and hope this helps...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Each person is allowed one laptop. You should have no problems.


----------



## playagrandma

*2 laptops*



RVGRINGO said:


> Each person is allowed one laptop. You should have no problems.



sorry RV I did not make that very clear. My husband is in Mexico and I am in the states now. I was thinking of buying another laptop to replace our desktop but wasnt sure if that is allowed. I did read where if you bring in two-one would have to be declared if it was over $300 and make sure i have receipt. I would then be charged an import tax. I also read if I do not declare it could be confiscated. 

The red/green light dont play a factor in this because customs at cancun now have the security xray belts.

Although prices on laptops have come down in mexico-they are in spanish and not sure if they can be transferred over to english.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are correct on the customs limits. However, you can buy English computers in Mexico from Dell and Apple. The latter is my strong preference and there are many dealers in Guadalajara. You may want to explore that avenue.


----------



## tanderson0o

If you are coming in via air to Cancun, Aduana would almost certainly notice the second laptop in the X-Rays and ask about it. Recently in Mexico City I had my regular laptop and also a new NetBook that I had been given at a trade show in the States. They did spot it in the X-Ray and pulled me aside. Fortunately the agent was familiar with the difference between the NetBook and the laptop, plus the fact that the laptop was several years old and he let me pass without paying anything, but I don't know that I would always count on that.

If you are bringing in two laptops via air, it would probably be best to declare it and pay the customs.


----------



## Ana Hernandez

if it is 300.00, you would probably pay no more than 20.00USD on it. we came by car, brought 3 laptops and a desktop with no problem at all. we just listed them on our menja with estimated cost and no receipts. not an issue at all. you are allowed to bring 75.00USD worth per person anything over that amount will require a small tax. I take all 3 of my kidlets when I go over the border to 'stock up' and fill out my menja by hand and just estimate the value. I save 300.USD off the top since we are all allowed 75.USD worth of property to be taken over.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Carry one with you in a laptop bag as if it's your personal computer. No one will bat an eye at your entering with a laptop, or ask if it's new, etc.

As to the second one, you could just carry it in its original box with the receipt and declare it. You'll pay a bit of taxes, so I'd obviously leave the least expensive one in the box.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Use an older tower computer ( 2 ghz) and flat screen monitor, pack it in a non-computer box and take it with you in your luggage. I did and it works fine.


----------



## MISSELY

playagrandma said:


> What exactly is the ruling on bringing in two laptops. I am currently in the states and found out our desktop computer is beyond fixing. I would like to bring down a laptop for my husband but I already have one and that would mean bringing down two. I have researched this and many have said I could probably get by without customs even saying anything. But I do not like surprises.
> 
> If the new one is over $300 what will I be taxed on that? Some say dont declare and probably get by with it-others say if you dont declare and are caught-I could have it taken away from me.
> 
> So what should I expect rv ****** if I take two. Thanks



Hello, 

I recently attended a sales conference in New York. I was strongly advised NOT to bring in my own laptop to the states as I was going to be returning with a company laptop. 

I dont have any more details to share. Just thought I'd let you know that one. 

MissEly


----------



## nycgirl17

My husband and I each brought brand new laptop into MX. It was totally fine


----------

